# Pablo Iglesias llorando por el jarabe democrático



## octopodiforme (23 Abr 2022)

No le ha gustado la receta. Su receta.


----------



## Stormtrooper (23 Abr 2022)

¿Habrá aprendido que esas cosas no se hacen?


----------



## incursor (23 Abr 2022)

No desees para los demas, lo que no quieras para ti.


----------



## 11kjuan (23 Abr 2022)

Pablo y dónde manifestamos los súbditos nuestro descontento ?

Rodeando el Congreso ?

Que suerte has tenido que los que han rodeado tu chalet eran unos cayetanos puestos por otros cayetanos a tocar las cacerolas.

Reza para que no sustituyan a esos cayetanos por la plebe.


----------



## moromierda (23 Abr 2022)

Ahura rata chapuda é casta, amego.


----------



## Lian (23 Abr 2022)

Joder, y tiene la desfachatez de quejarse y dar lecciones. Demasiado poco le han hecho, al igual que a su mujer. No me considero una persona violenta ni de malos pensamientos, pero es que joder, a veces aunque no lo quieras te dan muchas ganas de desear que donde no llega la ley llegue la justicia.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (23 Abr 2022)

Chepudo rata


----------



## uno_de_tantos (23 Abr 2022)

AQUÍ LA REALIDAD!!!! Lo demás es un continuo cabalgar contradicciones. ¿La diferencia? Antes no estaba en el gobierno, después si. Donde dije digo, digo diego.


----------



## octopodiforme (23 Abr 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> AQUÍ LA REALIDAD!!!! Lo demás es un continuo cabalgar contradicciones. ¿La diferencia? Antes no estaba en el gobierno, después si. Donde dije digo, digo diego.



Tremendo. Le tenían que haber puesto este vídeo en la entrevista en TVE.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (23 Abr 2022)

Es como dice cierto americano que detesto, "no hay malas tácticas, solo malos objetivos".


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (23 Abr 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Tremendo. Le tenían que haber puesto este vídeo en la entrevista en TVE.



Pero eso era un masaje no una entrevista.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Wojakmanuel (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## zirick (23 Abr 2022)

Poco me parece.
Te mereces eso x1000


----------



## Henna (23 Abr 2022)

Hace unos años unos manifestantes tiraron piedras al coche oficial de Jordi Pujol. En los vídeos que podéis ver en youtube, Jordi Pujol sale del coche y se enfrenta a ellos diciendo que estaban ofendiendo a la institución del Presidente de Cataluña y eso él no lo iba a permitir. Al día siguiente toda la prensa, nacionalista o no, de derechas o de izquierdas, alabaron la valiente actitud de Jordi Pujol y los agresores perdieron cualquier razón. Esta es la actitud propia de un país del primer mundo.
Esta basura de los "escraches", palabra argentina usada en los estercoleros bolivarianos, nos lleva al tercer mundo, al odio, al guerracivilismo, a la falta de consensos y es en ese ambiente donde Podemos se encuentra cómodo y donde pesca votantes.


----------



## NEGRACIONISTA (23 Abr 2022)

Que salga a darles un abrazo.


----------



## Barracuda (23 Abr 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> No le ha gustado la receta. Su receta.



Cada vez me parece mas real que sea trans por la fisonomía que gasta, o los colacaos que tomaba tenía mas estrogenos que leche.


----------



## MarloStanfield (23 Abr 2022)

Jarabe democrático para la rata hija de puta chepuda.


----------



## DUDH (23 Abr 2022)

Es tan gallina que se acojona incluso de los cartuchos que se autoenvía


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (23 Abr 2022)

El del tweet no es xicomalo?


----------



## Kabraloka (23 Abr 2022)

que no diga que ha sido un año entero de acoso en "su casa"

ha sido en SU CHALETAZOOOOO

las cosas por su nombre


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (23 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1034844


----------



## sebososabroso (23 Abr 2022)

Ñiñiñiñi...


----------



## España1 (23 Abr 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> No le ha gustado la receta. Su receta.



Jarabe democrático ya no bueno!? 
pobre lacayo de Perro


----------



## España1 (23 Abr 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> AQUÍ LA REALIDAD!!!! Lo demás es un continuo cabalgar contradicciones. ¿La diferencia? Antes no estaba en el gobierno, después si. Donde dije digo, digo diego.



Dos videos que se entienden mejor juntos


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (23 Abr 2022)

NUTREEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Luftwuaje (23 Abr 2022)

*EL MIEDO HA CAMBIADO DE BANDO.
RATA CHEPUDA NI OLVIDO NI PERDÓN.*


----------



## Ederall (23 Abr 2022)

Ya no se acuerda el hijo de la gran puta cuando animaba a hacer scratches a todos los políticos de los otros partidos?¿

Llora rata, llora, que no vas a poder ni salir a la calle.


----------



## Tujaman (23 Abr 2022)

Pobrecillos... Seguís sin entender lo que es un escrache, verdad?


----------



## petro6 (23 Abr 2022)

Piqué y éste hijo de mil putas sidosas son los más claros ejemplos de HIPÓCRITAS DEMAGOGOS.

PD ........y la Peppa Pig de Santpedor.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Abr 2022)

La rata chepuda tiene toda la razón en UN asunto.

Sólo se nos ha enseñado SU casa.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (23 Abr 2022)

La eterna victimización del rojo. Es una parte esencial de su propaganda.
Convierten cualquier anécdota en su contra en un hecho terrible y minimizan las atrocidades que ellos llevan a cabo.


----------



## juli (23 Abr 2022)

Joder, drama chepudo habemus. Aunke tié razón en lo de k no procedía.

Kién kiere ya jarabe memocrático habiendo supositorios XXL y lavativas .

Toca segunda opinión...y si éso, nuevo tratamiento. En la máh mejó sanidá del mundo no son aceptables cabos sueltos.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (23 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1034844



*sabes que ese es xicomalo no?*


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (23 Abr 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> No le ha gustado la receta. Su receta.



con el pelo corto tiene aún más pinta de mujer curiosamente...


intenta hacerse un corte moderno y parece una charo funcionaria con perilla


----------



## François (23 Abr 2022)

Por eso las leyes trans y feminazis de Irene Montero como venganza a la sociedad por los escraches.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (23 Abr 2022)

Pablo no asume que entonces era de «los de arriba» y que quienes protestaban eran «los de abajo».

Si lo hubiera asumido habría salido a escrachearse a sí sismo.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (23 Abr 2022)

grupo de estudiantes universitarias colaboran para echar a lider podemita de su edificio despues de invitarlas a ir juntos al baño
noticia de archivo


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (23 Abr 2022)

Si me preguntan a mí, ese tío no merecería pasar un sólo día de tranquilidad en este país hasta que se vaya de aquí o que finalicen sus días.


Puta basura humana que sólo ha traído mierda, crispación y odio. Casi todo lo malo que le pase a ese subser está más que justificado.


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (23 Abr 2022)

Tujaman dijo:


> Pobrecillos... Seguís sin entender lo que es un escrache, verdad?



Quizás puedas ilustrarnos, de esa forma el escrache correcto se le puede aplicar a la rata chepuda.


----------



## Shy (23 Abr 2022)

No tiene ningún problema en adoptar el role de verdugo o el de víctima, según convenga.

Es un rasgo típico de los psicópatas.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (23 Abr 2022)

c0lch0ner0 dijo:


> Si me preguntan a mí, ese tío no merecería pasar un sólo día de tranquilidad en este país hasta que se vaya de aquí o que finalicen sus días.
> 
> 
> Puta basura humana que sólo ha traído mierda, crispación y odio. Casi todo lo malo que le pase a ese subser está más que justificado.



Por curiosidad, podrías citar sólo una de esas cosas tan terribles que ha hecho? Algo verificable, no la propaganda que os han meado día tras día. Por verificar que eres algo más que un perro amaestrado.

Ánimo!!!


----------



## MrDanger (23 Abr 2022)

La rata chepuda si pudiera nos fusilaria a todos los que nos oponemos a su mierda de ideología genocida.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Abr 2022)

No me lo creo, se lo inventará para que los rojos odien aun mas a la gente normal.

Esto se lo inventará como todo. En España los rojos están siempre dando por culo y los nacionalpagafantas pidiendoles perdon, día sí, día también


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (23 Abr 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Por curiosidad, podrías citar sólo una de esas cosas tan terribles que ha hecho? Algo verificable, no todas esa propaganda que os han meado día tras día. Por verificar que no eres más que un perro amaestrado.
> 
> Ánimo!!!



El perro amaestrado soy yo y no tú .

No me voy a molestar en perder mucho tiempo, creo que sabes perfectamente a qué me refiero y tú si quieres puedes, o vivir en tu burbuja, o seguir intentando creer que en pleno 2022 engañáis a alguien. Ánimo con ello.

Tú si quieres sigue votando a un tío declarado abiertamente en contra de tu país, haz lo que quieras, pero al menos no nos tratéis como subnormales, sólo os pedimos eso.


----------



## Gonzalor (23 Abr 2022)

¿Ya no lo hacen? Qué pena...


----------



## ahondador (23 Abr 2022)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> ¿Habrá aprendido que esas cosas no se hacen?




Lo único que ha aprendido es que no le gusta que a él se lo hagan. Al resto sí se le puede hacer


----------



## ANS² (23 Abr 2022)

ese hijo de puta no debería poder salir a la calle sin que le tirasen un adoquín a la sien


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (23 Abr 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> AQUÍ LA REALIDAD!!!! Lo demás es un continuo cabalgar contradicciones. ¿La diferencia? Antes no estaba en el gobierno, después si. Donde dije digo, digo diego.



Y en la tele iraní. Con dos cojones


----------



## fredesvindo (23 Abr 2022)

El tiene derecha a llorar y el resto se tiene que joder, acusando a la cope como si fuera culpable.

Va como los comunistas, ello hacen lo que quieren pero si lo realizan el restos de los mortales son unos fascistas.


----------



## adelaidowest (23 Abr 2022)

Eso pasa por haberlos jaleado tu, Pablo. Se recoge lo q se siembra.
Y si, están mal hechos.


----------



## Vanatico (23 Abr 2022)

Se llama efecto boomerang.Para el y sus hijos,de por vida.


----------



## Juanchufri (23 Abr 2022)

Llora como mujer, nunca mejor dicho, lo que no has sabido defender como hombre.


----------



## patroclus (23 Abr 2022)

Os imaginais a Abascal de profesor en una universidad?. La que le montarían los comunistas.


----------



## Felson (23 Abr 2022)

Lo vi, un poco, y fue patético (no pude verlo entero porque tengo un problema psicológico con la vergüenza ajena). Patético el supuesto periodista, que nunca lo fue... y patético con el supuesto político, que nunca lo fue. Patético todo... triste, por lo que refleja de nuestra vida, del ser humano llevado a exponer lo fútil que es, lo indeseable que puede llegar a ser, lo inane que representa (tanto periodista gesticulante como entrevistado al que pago dinero por dar clases y cuyo dinero lo cobra de lo que me tengo que quitar para comer o para vivir bajo un techo para que el pueda ir a una televisión que también pago yo, sin poder vivir bajo techado, para que él, encima, me insulte con respuestas estúpidas... Yo, como ciudadano, no he sacrificado mi vida para pagar a profesores así, a periodistas así, a cámaras así, a iluminadores así.... Yo no tengo para comer porque se lo llevan ellos.... para esto.... Malditos y miserables todos (hasta los de maquillaje que colaboráis con esto).


----------



## Cygnus Saint (23 Abr 2022)

c0lch0ner0 dijo:


> El perro amaestrado soy yo y no tú .



Hombre, pocas dudas tengo. Desde el momento en el que odias de forma tan visceral a alguien sin tener el menor motivo objetivo (como esperaba no has indicado ni medio), está bastante claro el motivo, verdad? Desde el 2014 os han señalado con claridad el objetivo de vuestros dos minutos de odio, y os lo habéis tragado con gusto.

Una mente despejada estará más o menos de acuerdo con cualquier político, y es normal que pueda caer mejor o poeor sin motivos objetivos, eso está claro. ¿Pero ese odio irracional? Sit, sit, good dog!!

Ánimo!!


----------



## klon (23 Abr 2022)

a eso le llaman karma.... solo queda q le viogenize alguna.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (23 Abr 2022)

Si se hubiese quedado en el pacopiso de Vallecas que "tanto le gustaba", no le habría pasado ésto.


----------



## Vanatico (23 Abr 2022)

¡Anda que no le queda mili!
Es mejor que se vaya acostumbrando.El y sus hijos.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (23 Abr 2022)

que de gracias que nadie le ha enderezado de un collejon a este defensor de la Corona.
menudo hijo de puta.
si este es el defensor de la corona, quienes son los atacantes?


----------



## Godofredo1099 (23 Abr 2022)

Espero que el Karma haga lo propio con esta rata gibosa y pestilente. 
Pensábamos que cuando saliese del circo mediático se iría con sus rameras y su pasta a un retiro y nos dejaría en paz, pero nada más lejos de la realidad, a este no le vale con haber estado 8 años chupado cámara, disfrutando del tea money y de una poltrona a medida, cada día está más necesitado de atención y su ego sigue intacto. 
No tiene ni un ápice de vergüenza ni dignidad.


----------



## CANCERVERO (23 Abr 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


>



Se parece a los chistes Forgianos.......


----------



## Felson (23 Abr 2022)

A todos nos huele mejor nuestra mierda que las de los demás, aunque sea tan repulsiva u olorosa. Se sabe desde que el homínido tenía que convivir en cuevas y, después, inventó el servicio o excusado, por ello (no ha habido cosa que nos más iguales que el esconderse en un sitio para sacar al exterior lo único que produce por sí muchos seres humanos, no todos, pero la mayoría).


----------



## El gostoso (23 Abr 2022)

Podcast podcast podcast ni Dios le escucha


----------



## sopelmar (23 Abr 2022)

En plena filomena 2 funciovagos 24 horas protegiendo la casa de la ministra y el vicepresidente


----------



## manugl (23 Abr 2022)

Boooooooooom


----------



## DonManuel (23 Abr 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1034844



Combo perfecto: maricón, PCM, progre, andaluz y admirador de Pablo Iglesias. No dice a que se dedica, pero como sea funcionario le faltaría solo un lacito.


----------



## Abubilla73 (23 Abr 2022)

Guaaaaaa! Guaaaaaa! lo he pasado muy mal.... Compren mi libro guaaaaaa!!


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 Abr 2022)

Henna dijo:


> Hace unos años unos manifestantes tiraron piedras al coche oficial de Jordi Pujol. *En los vídeos que podéis ver en youtube, Jordi Pujol sale del coche y se enfrenta a ellos diciendo que estaban ofendiendo a la institución del Presidente de Cataluña y eso él no lo iba a permitir*. Al día siguiente toda la prensa, nacionalista o no, de derechas o de izquierdas, alabaron la valiente actitud de Jordi Pujol y los agresores perdieron cualquier razón. Esta es la actitud propia de un país del primer mundo.
> Esta basura de los "escraches", palabra argentina usada en los estercoleros bolivarianos, nos lleva al tercer mundo, al odio, al guerracivilismo, a la falta de consensos y es en ese ambiente donde Podemos se encuentra cómodo y donde pesca votantes.




Él era más de robar miles de millones del pueblo.


----------



## Decipher (23 Abr 2022)

Pablo Iglesias llorando. Da igual cuando leas esto.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Abr 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> No le ha gustado la receta. Su receta.



Disfruten lo jarabizado. jaja.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (24 Abr 2022)

Es interesantísimo como todo eso son mierdas subjetivas que os han ido inculcando a cucharaditas día tras día.
Si te pregunto por qué ley concreta ha apoyado Podemos para cualquiera de esas cosas que dices, ¿podrías decirme una?

Porque habrá unas cuantas por lo que dices.

Ánimo!!


----------



## Skywalker22 (24 Abr 2022)

¡Qué cansino es este tipo!, ¿no?


----------



## Komanche O_o (24 Abr 2022)

¿Por qué no fueron a defenderle del nacionalcuñaderío sus charos pelolilas y sus aliades de genere?


----------



## Decipher (24 Abr 2022)

Puta secta de hijos de puta, de verdad. Menuda escoria.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (24 Abr 2022)

No es que esperarara una respuesta que demostrara un mínimo pensamiento crítico, claro.

Muchísimo ánimo!!!!!


----------



## Sanchijuela (24 Abr 2022)

¡Pobrecito Pablito! No sabía el muy farsante que el que a hierro mata, a hierro muere


----------



## singermorning (24 Abr 2022)

No es que Pablo Iglesias haya fracasado como politico, que lo ha hecho. Es que el tiene un sentimiento de fracaso (merecido) que va a requerir de muchas horas de terapia (pagadas por sus no votantes)


----------



## Vanatico (24 Abr 2022)

Es lo que tiene escupir hacia arriba...


----------



## SPQR (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Rose_Seraphim (24 Abr 2022)

¿El que escribe el twit no es el subnormal profundo de xicomalo?


----------



## SPQR (24 Abr 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Por curiosidad, podrías citar sólo una de esas cosas tan terribles que ha hecho? Algo verificable, no la propaganda que os han meado día tras día. Por verificar que eres algo más que un perro amaestrado.
> 
> Ánimo!!!



1.- Colocarnos a su churri de menistra.


----------



## ashe (24 Abr 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Por curiosidad, podrías citar sólo una de esas cosas tan terribles que ha hecho? Algo verificable, no la propaganda que os han meado día tras día. Por verificar que eres algo más que un perro amaestrado.
> 
> Ánimo!!!



Poner a la arpia de su "compañera" a contribuir al hundimiento de España

Juguetear con la morita que trabajaba para Marruecos intentando hacer de las suyas en el CNI

Tener la responsabilidad de la gestión de las residencias en el que palmaron 100 mil ancianos

Ser colaborador de las fechorias de Perro Sanchez así como pactar el gobierno despótico vigente 

Seguro que hay mas pero no se me ocurren mas (por ahora)


----------



## F.Alonso21 (24 Abr 2022)

El que firmo el genocidio de residencias al por mayor, porque sus amos globalistas lo mandaran asi y el que proponia incluso ejecutarnos a los que protstabamos por la dictadura fascista totalitaria comunista progre impuesta con encierro incluido, prohibicion de semana santa , etc

No digo lo que pienso, pero a este tio en otra epoca...

(Un tio financiado por nuestros enemigos de España, con ideologia chunga de otra epoca en la que sueña con ejecutar al disidente y con robarnos toda propiedad o libertad, mientras nos quita empleos y todo atisbo de dignidad, sustituidos por tercermundistas esclavos).


----------



## skan (24 Abr 2022)

Pero si el cerdo ese tenía 20 Guardias Civiles protegiéndole.


----------



## skan (24 Abr 2022)

Al señor que ponía el himno de España frente a su casa le metieron 4 años de cárcel, 
pero a los terroristas que manda Pablo Iglesias a lanzar adoquines, quemar coches y comercios... a esos no les hacen nada.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## CharlesBPayaso (24 Abr 2022)

Lo siento mucho, rata jorobada. 
Quien siembra vientos recoge tempestades. 
Espero los escraches sigan muchos años.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Abr 2022)

incursor dijo:


> No desees para los demas, lo que no quieras para ti.



Mucho ojo que no es una simple frase o un refrán.
Es la regla de oro de la ética que se remonta al principio de los tiempos y se cita en todas las religiones y doctrinas de todas las civilizaciones.

En *ética*, se suele denominar *regla de oro* un principio moral general que reza: “Trata a los demás como querrías que te trataran a ti”. También se puede expresar en forma negativa (conocida como *regla* de plata): “No hagas a los demás lo que no quieras que te hagan a ti”










Regla de oro (ética) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## feldene flash (24 Abr 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Poner a la arpia de su "compañera" a contribuir al hundimiento de España
> 
> Juguetear con la morita que trabajaba para Marruecos intentando hacer de las suyas en el CNI
> 
> ...




menudo monton de mierda demagogica histrionica y sin fundamentos que te has marcado

eso si , todo siguen siendo bulos y desvarios de haters como los que se tiraron mas de un año haciendo el mongolo

ahora vete a defender a la mierda corrupta que nos sigue gobernando , que esos si te gustan , evidentemente


----------



## macchiato (24 Abr 2022)

De que os la metió dobladita no decis nada eh golfos? Aquí hay mucho de boquilla pero bien que lo voto en su dia.


----------



## feldene flash (24 Abr 2022)

macchiato dijo:


> De que os la metió dobladita no decis nada eh golfos? Aquí hay mucho de boquilla pero bien que lo voto en su dia.




te pùede caer bien , mal o lo que sea el pablo , la irene o la gente de podemos

pero gracias a que estan en el gobierno se han subido sueldos , se han conseguido ingresos minimos vitales , se va a proteger mas a victimas de violencia , a dependientes , a pensionistas y se ha conseguido una reforma laboral que acabará en muchos casos con la precariedad laboral

y solo con 30 escaños , que ha hecho vox con 50 ??? nada , nada de nada , ni un poco

ahora busca este tipo de medidas en otros partidos que te prometen de todo , pero cuando gobiernan , te joden la vida

y dime si te caen bien los dirigentes de esos partidos o si te la han metido doblada , o si han dejado de comprarse casa o chanchullear hasta el infinito como estamos viendo en madrid con comisionistas coleguillas

las difernecias estan claras , y las politicas , ya el distinguir entre pòloiticas que te pueden ayudar o que te pueden joder mas aun y votar en consecuencia , es tu decision


----------



## macchiato (24 Abr 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> te pùede caer bien , mal o lo que sea el pablo , la irene o la gente de podemos
> 
> pero gracias a que estan en el gobierno se han subido sueldos , se han conseguido ingresos minimos vitales , se va a proteger mas a victimas de violencia , a dependientes , a pensionistas y se ha conseguido una reforma laboral que acabará en muchos casos con la precariedad laboral
> 
> ...



Directamente me ahorro el voto. No me representa ninguno. Intento vivir acorde a mis normas jugando por el filo de la legalidad para abusar cuanto abusa de mi este sistema perverso.


----------



## feldene flash (24 Abr 2022)

macchiato dijo:


> Directamente me ahorro el voto. No me representa ninguno. Intento vivir acorde a mis normas jugando por el filo de la legalidad para abusar cuanto abusa de mi este sistema perverso.




claro , respuesta del votante voxero facha que no se moja y luego va echando mierda de los de podemos

en serio alguien se cree este cuento infantiloide??

que si votas a fachas dilo , que se te ve de lejos , lo de ser tan hipocrita tiene que darte asco hasta a ti


----------



## macchiato (24 Abr 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> claro , respuesta del votante voxero facha que no se moja y luego va echando mierda de los de podemos
> 
> en serio alguien se cree este cuento infantiloide??
> 
> que si votas a fachas dilo , que se te ve de lejos , lo de ser tan hipocrita tiene que darte asco hasta a ti



A ti te voy a decir lo que voto perroflauta. Vete a lavarte antes de intentar tacharme de algo, disminuido mental.


----------



## feldene flash (24 Abr 2022)

macchiato dijo:


> A ti te voy a decir lo que voto perroflauta. Vete a lavarte antes de intentar tacharme de algo, disminuido mental.




a los fachas , a quien vas a votar??

o te crees inteligente para engañar a nadie??

disfruta de lo robado , lo mentido y de los corruptos que eliges , te encantan , te sobra la pasta y eres subnormal

que tristes estos españolitos descerebrados que solo odian


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (24 Abr 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Hombre, pocas dudas tengo. Desde el momento en el que odias de forma tan visceral a alguien sin tener el menor motivo objetivo (como esperaba no has indicado ni medio), está bastante claro el motivo, verdad? Desde el 2014 os han señalado con claridad el objetivo de vuestros dos minutos de odio, y os lo habéis tragado con gusto.
> 
> Una mente despejada estará más o menos de acuerdo con cualquier político, y es normal que pueda caer mejor o poeor sin motivos objetivos, eso está claro. ¿Pero ese odio irracional? Sit, sit, good dog!!
> 
> Ánimo!!



Siguiendo tu razonamiento tú tampoco deberías odiar a Franco de esa manera tan visceral. Además, qué pruebas tienes, lo que te han contado los medios y las películas subvencionadas por el PSO?

Ves qué fácil es?

Por cierto, me hace gracia que hables de "los minutos del odio". Se ve que, en caso de haber leído el libro donde se inventaron, no lo entendiste. Si lo entendiste no votarías lo que votas. Pero bueno, perteneces a ese porcentaje al que se dirige su voto, no me explayaré mucho porque tampoco quiero herirte. Al final, gente como tú, me da más lástima que otra cosa. Me jode por él que es plenamente consciente de lo que hace y encima se enriquece.

Y, repito, no me voy a parar a mostrarte que el agua moja.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (24 Abr 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> a los fachas , a quien vas a votar??
> 
> o te crees inteligente para engañar a nadie??
> 
> ...



Tienes razón tío, pero no se te olvide darle tu voto a un partido que, además de robarte más que los "fAxAsSS", cada vez que llega al poder destroza tu país.

Venga, lumbrera!!!


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (24 Abr 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> claro , respuesta del votante voxero facha que no se moja y luego va echando mierda de los de podemos
> 
> en serio alguien se cree este cuento infantiloide??
> 
> que si votas a fachas dilo , que se te ve de lejos , lo de ser tan hipocrita tiene que darte asco hasta a ti



Sí quieres te lo digo yo, voto a Vox.

Y los voto porque:
1-Me sale de la punta de la polla.
2-Porque no soy gilipollas, como tú.
3-Porque no voto a un partido pagado por países extranjeros para destrozarnos desde dentro, que es lo que haría alguien que es gilipollas, como tú.


Y esos son sólo los 3 primeros, tengo cientos.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (24 Abr 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Tener la responsabilidad de la gestión de las residencias en el que palmaron 100 mil ancianos



Sabes que está más que probado que esto es mentira, verdad?

Ánimo!!


----------



## Cygnus Saint (24 Abr 2022)

macchiato dijo:


> De que os la metió dobladita no decis nada eh golfos? Aquí hay mucho de boquilla pero bien que lo voto en su dia.



Que tontísimos sois.
Con todos sus defectos,que nadie dice que fueran pocos, GRACIAS A DIOS que estaban éstos gobernando estos durante la pandemia y no los vuestros. 
Y ahora, idos preparando para la tucán. No os queda nada.

Ánimo!!


----------



## feldene flash (24 Abr 2022)

c0lch0ner0 dijo:


> Sí quieres te lo digo yo, voto a Vox.
> 
> Y los voto porque:
> 1-Me sale de la punta de la polla.
> ...




si me dices que votas a vox porque eres subnormal , me das los mismos argumentos , argumentos de mierda

y yo viendo a vox con 50 diputados que en esta crisis no ha hecho una mierda para que la gente tenga la vida mas facil , me llega para tener claro que no lo van a hacer , eso si , mierda sobre el resto aun votando medidas en contra de leyes y medidas que benefician a la gente y a los trabajadores se han cansado de soltar

que abrir la boca y soltar subnormalidades para gañanes ejpañoles sale gratis

cientos puedes poner , pero van a ser la misma mierda sin argumento 

y con votos que te van a joder la vida , si piensas que vox va a gobernar para los españoles en general , estas muy equivocado , solo gobernaran para llenarse los bolsillos , como buen facha que se precie


----------



## feldene flash (24 Abr 2022)

c0lch0ner0 dijo:


> Tienes razón tío, pero no se te olvide darle tu voto a un partido que, además de robarte más que los "fAxAsSS", cada vez que llega al poder destroza tu país.
> 
> Venga, lumbrera!!!




hablas del pp ?? o me ves votando al psoe?? anda que eres cortito , lo sabe tu madre??

si no eres mas lerdo es porque no puedes , que sino , lo harias y rebuznando


----------



## Sputnik (24 Abr 2022)

Cuando lea "El Chepas SANGRANDO por el jarabe democratico" entenderé mejor a este país, por ahora poco pasa para lo que tenía que pasar


----------



## Sputnik (24 Abr 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Que tontísimos sois.
> Con todos sus defectos,que nadie dice que fueran pocos, GRACIAS A DIOS que estaban éstos gobernando estos durante la pandemia y no los vuestros.
> Y ahora, idos preparando para la tucán. No os queda nada.
> 
> Ánimo!!



Los vuestros, los nuestros...

Otro subnormal útil....


----------



## Ederto (24 Abr 2022)

Tenía que haberse ido a vivir a una urbanización de lujo, con vigilancia exterior y control de entradas.


----------



## Redwill (24 Abr 2022)

Saliendo con mi compañera de una clínica ginecológica ….


----------



## Cygnus Saint (24 Abr 2022)

c0lch0ner0 dijo:


> Siguiendo tu razonamiento tú tampoco deberías odiar a Franco de esa manera tan visceral. Además, qué pruebas tienes, lo que te han contado los medios y las películas subvencionadas por el PSO?
> 
> Ves qué fácil es?
> 
> ...



¿De donde sacas que yo odio a Franco o a algún otro político? ¿como tú lo haces es "esperable" que yo lo haga? ¿en serio eso es lo "fácil" de desmontar mi argumento? 

Normalmente me descojono con vuestros razonamientos, pero con tonterías de ese tamaño me quedo ojiplático.

Al menos parece que has reflexionado sobre tu odio irracional y esa falta de motivos objetivos, y dado que en lugar de justificarlo has intentado usar un "y tú igual", has debido llegar a alguna conclusión que no ha terminado de gustarte. La próxima vez que vayas escribir un "Si fuera por mí mandaría a un morononegro que viole a los hijos de la rata chepuda" o algo similar, probablemente se te pase por la cabeza esta conversación.
Si es así, me alegro.

Ánimo!!


----------



## Cygnus Saint (24 Abr 2022)

c0lch0ner0 dijo:


> Sí quieres te lo digo yo, voto a Vox.
> ...
> 3-Porque no voto a un partido pagado por países extranjeros para destrozarnos desde dentro, que es lo que haría alguien que es gilipollas, como tú.



La investigación sobre la presunta financiación ilegal de Podemos se desinfla

Vox admite que recibió dinero del exilio iraní para la campaña de las europeas del 2014



Ánimo!!


----------



## Brigit (24 Abr 2022)

Y dale con los medios de comunicación. A esos medios les estuvo diciendo que un político tiene que vivir en su barrio para no distanciarse de la gente y no aislarse en un chalet ¿Algún otro estuvo diciendo eso? pues a fastidiarse. Hay que darle las gracias a todos los que lo estuvieron incordiando.


----------



## KUTRONIO (24 Abr 2022)

Él importó los escraches a España asíque a asumir las consecuencias de la democracia
Su casa estaba vigilada 24 horas por la Guardia Civil la de Soraya no, a Soraya se lo hicieron un día porque era algo organizado por su izqueirda lo de Galapgar fue más espontaneo, no se puede ser unodiador espacir el odio a los cuatro vientos y luego ir de victima 
Lo de la ecografía es totalmente falso, se les entregó en un sobre como marca el protocolo sanitario y la tontolaba de su pareja sacó la ecografía del sobre y la llevaba en la mano cuando salió del hospital, le hicieron una foto donde se le ve a ella con la ecografía en la mano como que lleva un bolso, eso no es publicar una ecografía, de hecho no lo denunciaron en el juzgado porque no se lo habrían admitido ni a trámite


----------



## KUTRONIO (24 Abr 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Por curiosidad, podrías citar sólo una de esas cosas tan terribles que ha hecho? Algo verificable, no la propaganda que os han meado día tras día. Por verificar que eres algo más que un perro amaestrado.
> 
> Ánimo!!!



¿Comprar una casa de 600.000 trs haber puesto en duda a Deguindos por hacer lo mismo? ¿Hipocresía?
¿Podría explicar en donde se quedaron los 300.000.000 d eueros que dijo que iba a emplear en los geriatricos durante la primera ola de la pandemia? No se sabe nada d edonde fue a parar ese dinero y siempre dio largas insultando cuando se lo preguntaron en el parlamento


----------



## KUTRONIO (24 Abr 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> te pùede caer bien , mal o lo que sea el pablo , la irene o la gente de podemos
> 
> pero gracias a que estan en el gobierno se han subido sueldos , se han conseguido ingresos minimos vitales , se va a proteger mas a victimas de violencia , a dependientes , a pensionistas y se ha conseguido una reforma laboral que acabará en muchos casos con la precariedad laboral
> 
> ...



     

Con una inflación del 10% ¿Qué cojones han subido los sueldos en España?
Espera a las próximas elecciones como muy tarde en 18 meses


----------



## Karlb (24 Abr 2022)

Que de gracias a que había un confinamiento y la gente no podía salir de su barrio.


----------



## octopodiforme (24 Abr 2022)

Iglesias se lanza contra Ferreras: historia de una 'traición'


El exlíder de Podemos ataca con fuerza al presentador de La Sexta, al que señala por dar voz a periodistas que trabajan para "las cloacas"




www.vozpopuli.com





Sobre lo de su examigo Ferreras.


----------



## KUTRONIO (24 Abr 2022)




----------

